

The Help You Help Me Dinner - dgsiegel
http://www.helpmehelpyoudinner.org/

======
brianbreslin
We do a dinner like this but everyone pays their own tab. We self-curate a
small group of founders and everyone goes around sharing an issue they are
working on. Incredibly useful for getting outside views on stuff.

------
taejo
> Specify a time and date, rather than trying to sort out other people's
> schedules. Usually Tuesdays or Wednesdays around 8pm work best.

Everybody knows Tuesday nights work best, so everything gets scheduled on
Tuesday nights :)

------
normloman
If I got an invitation like that, I'd throw it in the trash. It sounds too
much like a sales letter, especially when it explicitly denies being one.

Not to mention, I'm suspicious when strangers offer to buy me dinner. Even if
it's a "friend of a friend."

Last critique--Networking is great, but it's easy to confuse BSing over pizza
with building your network.

------
teach
I wish I could afford to treat 12 people to dinner. #highschoolteacherproblems

~~~
1337biz
12 people feels quite a crowd. From my experience talks in crowds of that size
stay typically very shallow. Any ideas on how to keep that more focused?

~~~
dgsiegel
well, 12 is the absolute maximum, i personally prefer a number close to 10.
something which has worked quite well so far is a short introduction of
yourself and the idea behind the dinner when everybody has arrived. then hand
out some notes with the three rules on it. lead by example ;)

------
warbastard
Why is the domain name HelpMeHelpYou... but the site is headed Help You Help
Me?

~~~
dgsiegel
oops! just fixed it, thanks!

------
pjmorris
It seems to me that there's a bit of historical precedent for 'Help You Help
Me', namely Benjamin Franklin's Junto [1].

Two questions, from a much larger universe, put for discussion at the Junto's
weekly meetings:

In what manner can the Junto, or any of them, assist you in any of your
honourable designs?

Have you any weighty affair in hand, in which you think the advice of the
Junto may be of service?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junto_(club)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junto_\(club\))

------
michaelhealy
Great Idea!

